
Additional to the Starbucks link earlier - rfrey
http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/20070224/starbucks-memo.htm
======
rfrey
The Starbucks link posted earlier was interesting, but everyone should read
the original story that prompted the blog entry.

Starbucks is huge. Starbucks is corporate (whether you think that's good, bad
or indifferent is up to you). And this article reveals that Starbucks is
incredibly introspective and honest.

I hope that I can be this dispassionate and open about my own mistakes when my
company has 10 employees, nevermind 10,000.

